# American Kenpo in action...



## TKDman (Oct 2, 2002)

If anyone has some links of fancy Kenpo handwork id really love to download it and watch it.  I just love watchin kenpo in action... thanks...


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Oct 2, 2002)

Indeed


----------



## satans.barber (Oct 2, 2002)

www.nackordkarate.com has realmedia clips of loads of techniques, although the quality isn't too good.

There are some clips of Paul Mills at http://www.akki.com/_videos/index.htm that are good to watch.

Lee Bachman has some clips of himself here http://www.infinitykenpo.com/kenpo_video_clips.htm that are also worth watching.

I know where some others are but the quality is generally terrible, I don't think people always learn how to encode video from the right places to be honest!

Ian.


----------



## Brother John (Oct 3, 2002)

As a brother already said, the WWW.AKKI.COM site sports some great videos on line... OR
look under the products section... there are a lot of Kenpo video clips (past and present) that Mr. Paul Mills has put on DVD, along with some pretty cool music.
Check it out!

Your Brother
John
:ultracool


----------



## Les (Oct 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> 
> *As a brother already said, the WWW.AKKI.COM site sports some great videos on line... OR
> look under the products section... there are a lot of Kenpo video clips (past and present) that Mr. Paul Mills has put on DVD, along with some pretty cool music.
> ...



Brother John is referring to what we affectionately call "Paul Mills Greatest Hits"

Mr Mills asked us 'When you hit, or get hit, do you feel the Touch of the Tiger or the Heat of the Dragon?"

Les


----------



## warriorsage (Oct 5, 2002)

Brother John,

I went to the AKKI site and didn't see any compilation videos or DVDs for sale? Is this coming soon, or do you have a specific url??

I've heard good things about the AKKI theme music and since I love to train to music, I've been checking the site occassionally to see if it was for sale. Any pointers would be appreciated.

Ron


----------



## Les (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by warriorsage _
> 
> *Brother John,
> 
> ...



Ron,

There are a couple of video clip compilations available, but I don't think the DVD has been released yet. Bear in mind that I'm way over here in England and sometimes I'm not first with the news.

To find out for sure e-mail AKKI Headquarters and ask the boss.
You'll find the address on the front page of the AKKI website 

Les


----------



## Kong (Oct 5, 2002)

> There are some clips of Paul Mills at http://www.akki.com/_videos/index.htm that are good to watch.


Those Knockdowns were really interesting.


----------



## Brother John (Oct 5, 2002)

Yeah, those clips are pretty cool. (poor guys)
My instructor, Roger Taylor, says that it's kindof a strange honor/mixed-blessing to get wailed on by Mr. Mills (his instructor). He says that though it hurts like crazy, he has gained a really good understanding on using the hips and legs... because when Mr. Mills is slammin on you and you are bent over (invariably) his hips, legs and feet are all you can see.:hammer: 

Seeing Mr. Mills in motion in person is better. Some of those clips miss a frame or two of Mr. Mills motion as the video camera can't really catch all of it.

later...
Your Brother
John


----------



## Brother John (Oct 5, 2002)

I AM A YELLOW BELT NOW!!!!!


woo hooooooooo!!!!




 
Your Brother
John


----------



## satans.barber (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> 
> *Yeah, those clips are pretty cool. (poor guys)
> *



I'm right in thinking (ping Les the AKKI representative...) that those were genuine knock downs rather than dummying aren't I?

The pain looked pretty real to me, if not those guys should be in Hollywood!

Ian.


----------



## Les (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *I'm right in thinking (ping Les the AKKI representative...) that those were genuine knock downs rather than dummying aren't I?
> 
> ...



As I understand it the clips were done after a lot of preparation, with a doctor present.

Personally, I never volunteer to be one of Mr Mills' "Lab Rats" as I am too old, small, and fragile  Not to mention too smart.

Les


----------



## Kong (Oct 7, 2002)

> The pain looked pretty real to me, if not those guys should be in Hollywood!


Yea, haha! It looked like he hit them pretty hard, he (Mills) seems to generate alot of power with only minimal movement. Very impressive (if it ain`t hollywood )


----------



## Brother John (Oct 7, 2002)

IF it is like 'Hollywood'...
it's like all of Hollywood, being dropped from 10,000feet, right down on you!

:hammer: 
:uhoh: 

your Brother    (the sky is falling)
John


----------



## Mace (Oct 7, 2002)

I've been on the receiving end of a few of Mr Mills' "taps" as I like to call them, and I can tell you that there is no Hollywood involved. Just a mass explosion of crippling pain. The vids are for real, take it from someone who's been there in the "House of Pain" and been knocked out by them.
Respectfully,
Mace


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo (Oct 8, 2002)

> IF it is like 'Hollywood'...
> it's like all of Hollywood, being dropped from 10,000feet, right down on you!
> 
> 
> ...



   Ain't that the truth.  My favorite is when he says,"I'm not really hitting him." :shrug:   

You kinda laugh and think yeah right, but deep down you know that he's not lying.  It's one of those things that's scary as heck, yet at the same time your thinking, "that's so cool."


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Oct 8, 2002)

What is all this talk of me? Oh wait, never mind


----------



## Brother John (Oct 8, 2002)

Mr. Mills can doll out the pain and damage... NO DOUBT!!!!
But, what I am really amazed at is that he has an innate sense of how hard he can strike without doing damage.... and goes right up to, but not over, that line. THAT is the 'difference of the dragon' I think. 

Your Brother
John

PS: After you do "feel the heat of the Dragon", it's best to use the cool of the compress.


----------



## cdhall (Oct 11, 2002)

This clip is pretty cool.
http://www.ironmonkeyma.com/tapebreak.mov
it should be listed as
Werbeclip für ein Kenpovideo
and I think it is "from the website of"
Master  Martin Weehler
but I don't speak German. Or read it. 
from 09.11.01
Looks pretty cool to me.
:karate:


----------

